# The Log of All Logs:  Jol's Log



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Iron1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Goddamit jol.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet! But you'll never get laid with that. More for me, haha!


----------



## Lilo (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks handcrafted.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Looks handcrafted.



Yep....I'm a grower.  It was made with my right hand.


----------



## Milo (Oct 16, 2015)

Exquisite detail


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2015)

Milo said:


> Exquisite detail



The high and uncontrolled BP really brings out the vascularity.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Is there a minimum height requirement to ride this "ride"?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Is there a minimum height requirement to ride this "ride"?



Front seat for VIP doc.  Ron is in the back....by the sack.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Front seat for VIP doc.  Ron is in the back....by the sack.



We both know Ron likes it In the back....by the sack


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Some say my arms look like a big ole veiny dick. Didn't really understand it till I saw your veiny wood.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry Jol but it's not dark enough to be that big


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2015)

I took a shit earlier and said the same thing. Log of all logs.

It was one of the ones that hits the bottom of the toilet and almost lifts u off the seat then slaps the back of the toilet.


----------



## Chimichanga Time (Oct 16, 2015)

Is this picture to scale?


----------



## Magical (Oct 16, 2015)

That thing is only good for whale pussy


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 16, 2015)

How do you plan to lift that thing ? With straps I'm assuming !!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I took a shit earlier and said the same thing. Log of all logs.
> 
> It was one of the ones that hits the bottom of the toilet and almost lifts u off the seat then slaps the back of the toilet.



Kerplunk........


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kerplunk........



Nobody shits in/on my log.  Be warned....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 17, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I took a shit earlier and said the same thing. Log of all logs.
> 
> It was one of the ones that hits the bottom of the toilet and almost lifts u off the seat then slaps the back of the toilet.



That's called "the titanic"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Nobody shits in/on my log.  Be warned....


No sir just in the general vicinity of.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No sir just in the general vicinity of.



Just kidding buddy. I aim for this thread to be the port-o-dumper of UG.  

I also intend to discuss pertinent political issues. For example, the tangent city's mayor got caught ****ing a tranny in my city's econo-lodge. Discuss...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Just kidding buddy. I aim for this thread to be the port-o-dumper of UG.
> 
> I also intend to discuss pertinent political issues. For example, the tangent city's mayor got caught ****ing a tranny in my city's econo-lodge. Discuss...


Eeewww what kind of a scumbag sets up a rendezvous at an econolodge. ****ing tasteless.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eeewww what kind of a scumbag sets up a rendezvous at an econolodge. ****ing tasteless.



I tell you all of that, and it's the econo-lodge you object to??? finally!!! Someone with some sense!!! **** the econo-lodge. The best trannies are at the airport Hilton.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I tell you all of that, and it's the econo-lodge you object to??? finally!!! Someone with some sense!!! **** the econo-lodge. The best trannies are at the airport Hilton.



Well its only natural. I live in boston. Trannies and affairs are par for the course. 

But cheap hotels? **** that. Fairmont Copley.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well its only natural. I live in boston. Trannies and affairs are par for the course.
> 
> But cheap hotels? **** that. Fairmont Copley.



Hey man...you know what is really natural? Writing up a nice tendinitis therapy thread.  All that tranny chasing has my Achilles screaming.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Hey man...you know what is really natural? Writing up a nice tendinitis therapy thread.  All that tranny chasing has my Achilles screaming.



I believe I did actually. Check the injury forum


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2015)

Redneck perv with a lot of time on his hands.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 17, 2015)

Put a saddle on it honey, the kids will look so cute riding it.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 19, 2015)

DF said:


> Redneck perv with a lot of time on his hands.



Ok...I see. An Italian guy named Michelangelo carves a cock, balls, ass, and some effeminate dude out of a rock--he's a renaissance man. An Alabamian bro named Jol carves a veiny cock out of wood and he's a redneck perv. 

I expect this bullshit from the police when I spray paint titties on a church ceiling, but not from you DF. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 22, 2015)

Jols log:

Just saw Ron in the chat...at night. I'm convinced....he's a ****ing fed.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 22, 2015)

Iv had bigger


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

That morning wood must be reallllllly hard to conceal.. Looks like one would need a permit to carry that monster around though..


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2018)

Stumbled upon this and was excited to read what Jol's programming was like. 

Giant log cocked blocked.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahaha, Jol in his natural habitat!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2018)

I dont like the south


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2019)

Bump for Epicness. Start at page one.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 30, 2021)

WTF JOL? How come you don't keep your LOG updated? 

Quality log here fellas, start at the beginning! 

And why have I never seen this?


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

Jol has bigger things to do than keep this log UP.


----------



## Crom (May 2, 2021)

Imagine if this thing was a coin ride at the state fair. Come one, come all! Have your picture taken riding this giant cock.

   "Honey, I want my picture taken riding that giant cock."

        "Wouldn't be the first time."


----------

